
Deep Learning: An MIT Press Book in Preparation - ingve
http://goodfeli.github.io/dlbook/
======
plg
Why publish via MIT press if the authors want to be able to distribute it
freely, why not self publish?

~~~
te_chris
Surely this one is obvious? They want the distribution channels that come with
traditional academic press.

------
blazespin
Add to reading list in iOS works well for this sort of thing as it caches
offline. I tried converting this sort of thing to PDF so I could read it on my
kindle, but I found that my 6 inch kindle was terrible for this sort of thing.
Also, the amazon conversion process couldn't handle images very well.

There really is, I think, a market for a large form factor e-reader for
reading stuff offline. Nice and distraction free, long battery life, etc.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
Sony has a 13" e-book reader. Onyx will be launching one soon, I think.

~~~
copperx
Are you talking about the $800 13" Sony one? or is there another one out that
I haven't heard about?

------
jpalomaki
Would be nice if MIT Press did something like Manning's "early access"
progress and started selling the book even though it is not yet finished. I
would be happy to pay €€€ to get access to the evolving PDF version.

------
bronz
I remember there was another machine learning textbook being drafted on the
web. I can't remember the name, author or url though. Anyone know what I'm
talking about? Any other resources would be appreciated, too.

~~~
hiddencost
Amusingly, you're probably thinking of this book. It's been linked to many
times here, probably at this URL:
[http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~bengioy/dlbook/version-07-08-20...](http://www.iro.umontreal.ca/~bengioy/dlbook/version-07-08-2015/dlbook.html)

~~~
ericmo
Isn't that the same book as the one posted by OP, but an older version?

Also, latest version seems to have some ugly boxes around text. Latest version
that seems ok here is this one:
[http://goodfeli.github.io/dlbook/version-2015-11-24/index.ht...](http://goodfeli.github.io/dlbook/version-2015-11-24/index.html)

~~~
hiddencost
Yes, that's what I said. The parent was confused because previously he saw
this book posted at the link I provided, and hadn't made the connection that
the OP's link is the same.

Edit: when I said "this book" I was referring to the book linked to by the URL
from the OP.

------
ipadbluesfor_dl
It's a great read, but it doesn't load correctly on the iPad. A few pages into
a chapter and the remainder refuses to load...

------
bitL
Excellent! Thank you!

Guys, do you consider making an edX/MITx course on Deep Learning based on this
book as well?

------
vonnik
I've read parts of this, and it's excellent. Bengio is one of the best
teachers of deep learning out there.

~~~
visarga
It seems a gentle enough introduction and yet not over-simplifying.

------
abhi152
Very surprising that the PDF is not downloadable and the HTML is very hard on
the eyes :(

